# Differential question



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

I was just wondering what it is a open differential?? :confused I have heard of spring types.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

open differential is wheen all the torque is transferred to the wheel with the least traction. It just has spider gears, and no way of regulating torque. a one wheel wonder has an open diff.


----------



## Danbuc (Nov 25, 2008)

One tire fires are always a good show in the bleach box...:lol:


----------

